# Thera Tube/bands



## Bad Company (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm sure this question has been asked a hundred times here but I want some fresh comments and advice about therabands versus tubes. For one thing, where is a reliable source for theratubes and bands? My fiancee has some thera bands from a previous surgery (PT) and they are very thin and about 5 inches wide. Is this what folks are referring to when they say they're using therabands? I haven't shot a slingshot in years and am completely new to the modern materials/slingshots etc. What do you prefer to use and what are the pros/cons of each material. I made my first slingshot from a dogwood fork and used a wal-mart replacement band for their cheap slingshots. It seems to work fine for target practicing but I plan to eventually hunt with one and would like more power and accuracy. Thanks for any suggestions or advice!


----------



## danielh (Jul 28, 2011)

ya sounds about right whats the color?


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

tubes kind of stay in the same position while you reload, but doesn't provide same level of efficiency to repel ammo, there are ways to taper tubes but still..

definitely try them both ... also try the old school square solid type as well =D


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

bad company! nice name








Welcome to the Forum









im using some blue thera tube right now, it is super strong,

also using some red thera band non latex, and its really lightweight, but if you put 5 layers on , it packs a punch...

i have yet to get the gold thera band, which is the preferred flat band around this forum...

just dropping my two cents, so far i like the blue tube alot for power


----------



## Bad Company (Aug 12, 2011)

the therabands that I have are yellow and red. The red seems to have more power. I thought it would work ok. It just seemed like it was too wide. Is there a specific way to double or triple the layers and keep them neat and tight? I'm cutting a small deer antler tonight for another fork. I have no idea how to double the bands and attach them to the antlers though.

I have a slingshot and some bands on the way from a Bill Herriman in Tx. I heard he sells quality slingshots and bands. Maybe he's on the forum, anyone know of him?

Where can I buy the theratubes and bands?

I've learned a lot in the last few hours, thanks for the response.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

yeah, the best thing i can refer you to is this : https://docs.google....out=list&num=50

joerg has me cutting my red like that : measure 1.8, then 2.8, then 1.8, then 2.8, make it opposite on the other side: 2.8 then 1.8, 2.8 then 1.8 should leave you with a couple centimeters of extra you can tie it on with, im gonna try out 6 layers of red tomorow... just banding it up now, 2 layers is weak... im gonna try 6







, i used a 30 centimeter length aswell

ah, where can you buy, i contacted a physio therapy place nearby, it was located in the local ymca actually, they were happy to sell me 1 meter lengths for 5 dollars of whatever color i desired... but they didnt have anything better than green for the band,... and the red looked thicker... so i got red, also i got some "black" tube, but its blue to me... the lady was old.. lol

ebay works too


----------



## Bad Company (Aug 12, 2011)

I finally found a "local" source for theratube/bands. I have a small antler I'd like to use for my next slingshot. What's the best method to attach the tubes or bands to the small forks(about the size of your pinky finger)


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have never tried the thera tube. However the misconception is that because flats are easier to pull they are slower. This is not always the case, which is why most of us prefer the faster flat rubber.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Bad Company said:


> I finally found a "local" source for theratube/bands. I have a small antler I'd like to use for my next slingshot. What's the best method to attach the tubes or bands to the small forks(about the size of your pinky finger)


so far, over the top is working great for me, using just elastic to tie it on.

also... 6 layers of red is too much


----------



## kevan (Oct 28, 2011)

how can you tie a flat theraband to a commercial slingshot with tubular bands?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Bad Company said:


> the therabands that I have are yellow and red. The red seems to have more power. I thought it would work ok. It just seemed like it was too wide. Is there a specific way to double or triple the layers and keep them neat and tight? I'm cutting a small deer antler tonight for another fork. I have no idea how to double the bands and attach them to the antlers though.
> 
> I have a slingshot and some bands on the way from a Bill Herriman in Tx. I heard he sells quality slingshots and bands. Maybe he's on the forum, anyone know of him?
> 
> ...


Bill "Tex" Herrimann is a legend and a member/vendor here. His bands are about as good as bands get.

You can buy Theraband flats and tubes from Amazon. I have bought a lot of tube from them, supplied by Big Fly Sports. For ordinary plinking/target shooting, I use Yellow or Red tubes. Theraband Gold is the most popular flat band, but you must cut it properly or it won't last long.

I strongly recommend Alliance Sterling #107 rubber bands for beginners. They are cheap, long lasting, and have pretty good speed. They and other types of flat bands have been discussed extensively on the forum. Try the Search at the top of the page. Here is a direct link to a discussion about them.
http://slingshotforu...post__p__105577


----------

